# NW Ice Fishing.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Somehow I don't think this is the way the Minnesota boys do it....

Regards, Mike

http://videowall.accuweather.com/detail/videos/trending-now/video/4711431300001/fail:-guy-falls-through-ice-while-fishing?autoStart=true


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ha not even close, way too over dressed. Look up bikini ice fishing team. Cy knows.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Somehow I don't think this is the way the Minnesota boys do it....
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://videowall.accuweather.com/detail/videos/trending-now/video/4711431300001/fail:-guy-falls-through-ice-while-fishing?autoStart=true


They haven't even been drinking. That stupid sober? God help em!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Even a dumbass Rebel knows that you don't ice fish with a phone in your pocket


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've done some stupid things in my life but nothing that stupid.I do swim like a rock so I don't take chances.


----------

